
Possibly horrible product, but the best Amazon Customer images and reviews - fogus
http://www.amazon.com/AutoExec-WM-01-Wheelmate-Steering-Wheel/dp/B000IZGIA8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
======
atomical
Well most of the comments are jokes.... I'm guessing that this appeared on
something like reddit or digg?

"Wow is this thing great! I use it as a "mini-bar" when the friends and I go
out to the bars. I can quickly fix multiple shots of tequila for myself and
the friends as we drive from one bar to the next. We also discovered that if
you place a pillow on top of it and turn on the cruise control you can catch
quick naps on the interstate. If you swerve to the left or right the rumble
strips on the road wake you up in plenty of time before you get into trouble.
I can now take longer trips without being tired!

Also, i am now dating a midget and she fits nicely on the steering wheel desk
which allows us to experiment sexually while driving. This thing is like WD-40
or duct tape, it is a million and one uses!"

~~~
techiferous
Yes:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/dxd8e/love_those_custom...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/dxd8e/love_those_customer_images/)

------
camtarn
There's an entire community that's built up around odd products found on
Amazon:
[http://www.amazon.com/tag/amazon%20oddities?ref_=tag_dpp_cus...](http://www.amazon.com/tag/amazon%20oddities?ref_=tag_dpp_cust_itdp_t)

------
fogus
What does this say about the old adage: "All publicity is good publicity"?

------
bloomshed
This is why America is great.

